# Thieves Suck and should just go away!



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Luckily nothing was stolen (This time) but its just plain annoying as shit, now I need to replace the lock for my gate. People should just stop sucking and earn their own living and stop being the scum of the earth, I'm hoping I see him around. He is lucky it was snowing and his plates were covered in snow so I couldn't see what they were. One of my employees saw him at the beer store near the shop so he is local.

Rant over have a good day, I will now go home soon enough and play guitar and drink beer, it is a Friday after all!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

3 notices on fence 

" caution electric fence ! "

'trespassers will be shot ,
survivors will be shot again"

"smile , you're on camera"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Legalize man traps.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ooops, sorry about that bear trap skippy (hurts don't it?).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

A quick tazer to the nutsack..... I'm sure he'd get the message.

Glad your stuff didn't get stolen.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

oldjoat said:


> 3 notices on fence
> 
> 'trespassers will be shot ,
> survivors will be shot again"


Custom 12GA shell with buckshot and salt, would feel mighty fine in the ass ha


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> A quick tazer to the nutsack..... I'm sure he'd get the message.
> 
> Glad your stuff didn't get stolen.


Yeah have had the Vans emptied before and cats cut out. We tell the guys not to store tools in the vans for this very reason. I'm just glad I don't need to deal with insurance today, I could of maybe said they stole some super rare guitar though... joking


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Assholes are everywhere, in every form. Sorry you had to experience them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe non-lethal traps would be ok, like an explosive indelible dye pack, or skunk spray.....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thieves can't steal my cat, I cut it out myself.

Theft is the one thing I cannot tolerate. To date I have been rather lucky and haven't seen a lot of things go walking off. Often times I leave tools on sites that easily total over 10K, no job box, no chains, no nothing. Like I said, lucky.

Glad yours got turned around today. It should be perfectly legal to shoot thieves, fatally preferably. At the very least cut off their hands? I got no time for these people. Being hungry is no excuse, I shouldn't starve so you can eat!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

People understand that the reason people generally need to steal is that the current system has failed them, yeah? Yeesh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> People understand that the reason people generally need to steal is that the current system has failed them, yeah? Yeesh.


It's just as likely that they have failed the system...

Personal responsibility. It should STILL be a thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It's just as likely that they have failed the system...
> 
> Personal responsibility. It should STILL be a thing.


Personal responsibility can be a thing all we want, but if the system sets up large groups to fail then that needs to be addressed first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Personal responsibility can be a thing all we want, but if the system sets up large groups to fail then that needs to be addressed first.


Well, that does NOT excuse theft, at least, not in my world.

Just a minor point of clarity, but I'm not the system. If you steal from me, you're not stealing from the "system".


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Thieves can't steal my cat, I cut it out myself.
> 
> Theft is the one thing I cannot tolerate. To date I have been rather lucky and haven't seen a lot of things go walking off. Often times I leave tools on sites that easily total over 10K, no job box, no chains, no nothing. Like I said, lucky.
> 
> Glad yours got turned around today.* It should be perfectly legal to shoot thieves, fatally preferably. At the very least cut off their hands? I got no time for these people. Being hungry is no excuse, I shouldn't starve so you can eat!*


This is a really bad take.



Milkman said:


> Well, that does NOT excuse theft, at least, not in my world.
> 
> Just a minor point of clarity, but I'm not the system. If you steal from me, you're not stealing from the "system".


I don't think @Budda said you are said system, but rather the thief stealing from you (or anyone) is a byproduct. I don't condone personal theft, but similar to drug issues, it's often a more nuanced thing than just someone being a piece of shit for no reason.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I stole your shit because my dad beat me and my mom was a drunk and druggie and I couldn't get a job because of all the gang tattoo's all over my face and body, so they were all worried that a rival gang would shoot up their place.
And my dog ran away cause I couldn't feed him because I was doing to much crack at the time and just because I was in jail so many times well I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, right you believe me right after all why would I lie about that and my court date has nothing to do with anything.
Oh did I mention my mental illness and that I hear voices in my head at times when I commit these acts of robbery.
did it work can I get out of jail now as you can see it wasn't my fault that my parents kept bailing me out of jail.

oh did I cover all the excuses they use for their shit behavior.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well, that does NOT excuse theft, at least, not in my world.
> 
> Just a minor point of clarity, but I'm not the system. If you steal from me, you're not stealing from the "system".


Another point - you are part of the system. You going out and replacing the stolen item via insurance or personal funds is using part of the system. Im also part of the system. I’ve also had stuff stolen, at a time when replacing it was not easy.

Targeting rage at individuals is an easy get but doesnt ultimately fix anything. I have the feeling most replies to this thread will be people who dont care.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> People understand that the reason people generally need to steal is that the current system has failed them, yeah? Yeesh.


I'm surprised you could tell this person needed to steal from the photo of them well dressed in their late model SUV. It's entirely possible (and IMO likely) that this is just a scumbag.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Ship of fools said:


> I stole your shit because my dad beat me and my mom was a drunk and druggie and I couldn't get a job because of all the gang tattoo's all over my face and body, so they were all worried that a rival gang would shoot up their place.
> And my dog ran away cause I couldn't feed him because I was doing to much crack at the time and just because I was in jail so many times well I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, right you believe me right after all why would I lie about that and my court date has nothing to do with anything.
> Oh did I mention my mental illness and that I hear voices in my head at times when I commit these acts of robbery.
> did it work can I get out of jail now as you can see it wasn't my fault that my parents kept bailing me out of jail.
> ...


Just out of curiosity, have you had any actual adversity in your life?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm surprised you could tell this person needed to steal from the photo of them well dressed in their late model SUV. It's entirely possible (and IMO likely) that this is just a scumbag.


At what point did I say scumbags didnt exist?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I know lots of people who faced adversity, serious Stuff…they didn’t resort to crime or other fuckery. 

The people I have known do bad Things, were shitty people, who had no regard for other people, and never had a second thought about anyone besides themselves or what they felt entitled to. Period.

Being a good person or a bad person is a choice.

You can come from affluence, have great families, opportunities and still be a shitbag.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Another point - you are part of the system. You going out and replacing the stolen item via insurance or personal funds is using part of the system. Im also part of the system. I’ve also had stuff stolen, at a time when replacing it was not easy.
> 
> Targeting rage at individuals is an easy get but doesnt ultimately fix anything. I have the feeling most replies to this thread will be people who dont care.



Sorry, but insurance or not, don't steal from or otherwise cause harm to me and my family. I don't accept responsibility for whatever harm society has caused you any more than I accepted the burden of original sin from certain groups.

I care, but no, you don't get to take your problems out on me. It's not rage. It's self defense.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jaime said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you had any actual adversity in your life?



I think you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When we lived in St. Catharines a few years ago if you forgot to lock your car at night, every month or so, you could guarantee your car would be given a going over in the middle of the night to see of anything of use could be stolen. We left the garage unlocked one night and my wife was awakened by a guy carrying my miter saw down the driveway. 

Most of these thefts are done by people trying to make a few dollars to buy their next drug fix. Speaking to a policeman in Milton, ON who was transporting criminals to and from their super jail, he told me that 95% of the people in prison are their directly or indirectly because of drugs. It made me realize to an even greater degree,what a blight on our society, illegal drugs are.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> Thieves can't steal my cat, I cut it out myself.
> 
> Theft is the one thing I cannot tolerate. To date I have been rather lucky and haven't seen a lot of things go walking off. Often times I leave tools on sites that easily total over 10K, no job box, no chains, no nothing. Like I said, lucky.
> 
> Glad yours got turned around today. It should be perfectly legal to shoot thieves, fatally preferably. At the very least cut off their hands? I got no time for these people. Being hungry is no excuse, I shouldn't starve so you can eat!


It's just stuff. It's replaceable. Going medieval on people because they stole a used drill is a mite excessive. Should they be caught and punished? Yes, but not to that degree. And I do believe in extenuating circumstances, just like I believe some people are just dicks who should be in jail for stealing.

That all said, anyone who hurts kids deserves bad, bad things.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Blaming the "system" for your crime is like thinking that shoplifting from big stores is a victimless crime.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jaime said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you had any actual adversity in your life?


Have you ever met anyone who hasn't?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Have you ever met anyone who hasn't?


I'm sure Ship is either laughing or crying in response to that question (Just out of curiosity, have you had any actual adversity in your life? )


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad you got it on camera! Glad nothing was stolen. Thieves suck but they are everywhere, unfortunately.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> It's just stuff. It's replaceable. Going medieval on people because they stole a used drill is a mite excessive. Should they be caught and punished? Yes, but not to that degree. And I do believe in extenuating circumstances, just like I believe some people are just dicks who should be in jail for stealing.
> 
> That all said, anyone who hurts kids deserves bad, bad things.


I dont value life more than values. I accept it as odd, I'll even accept it as harsh, but there is no circumstance in which robbing another man to fulfill your own needs sits well with me. Contrary to popular belief I do not hold the simple act of living as sacred. If that life causes harm, it has no right to exist. Lucky for most all of us, my values have very little sway in the day to day society in which we participate but that does not prevent me from having them. Think what you will, I have no problem with honesty or being judged by my peers. Neither will sway my beliefs.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I dont value life more than values. I accept it as odd, I'll even accept it as harsh, but there is no circumstance in which robbing another man to fulfill your own needs sits well with me. Contrary to popular belief I do not hold the simple act of living as sacred. If that life causes harm, it has no right to exist. Lucky for most all of us, my values have very little sway in the day to day society in which we participate but that does not prevent me from having them. Think what you will, I have no problem with honesty or being judged by my peers. Neither will sway my beliefs.


Just like I will never believe that a VCR is worth killing over. Or that something not sitting well with someone justifies taking a life. To each their own.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> Just like I will never believe that a VCR is worth killing over. Or that something not sitting well with someone justifies taking a life. To each their own.


I'll never judge a man for his beliefs, but I will judge the actions he takes based upon them. I figure that's fair game.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> there is no circumstance in which robbing another man to fulfill your own needs sits well with me


So, when you watch Robbin Hood you're rooting for the Sheriff of Nottingham


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Budda said:


> People understand that the reason people generally need to steal is that the current system has failed them, yeah? Yeesh.


He is just a piece of shit, he hit a bunch of business in Renfrew two days ago and hit one other business in Ottawa last night that I'm aware of however I'm sure there is more. I've gotten more phone calls from the police on this report vs all my other reports put together.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Morals. Some of us still have morals. The basics. Do what's right. Do your best. Treat others as you want to be treated. Pretty darn simple. Some of us uphold our morals. When people screw us over, steal from us, treat us like s h i t we can get pretty pissed. I may end up charged if I am awoken to a thief in my home. I worked hard my whole life to buy what I earned for me and my loved ones. Adversity? Job loss. Hungry little mouths to feed. Bills to pay. Financial losses. Despair. I made some unwelcome choices to take the high road. It was not the easier road. Sure it was stressful at times. I played the long game. Basic morals were not sacrificed. Yet now I appear privileged. 

Ask a thief if they made some bad choices in their life.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another little point of clarity.

I reject the notion that some people "need" to steal.

There's a difference between needs and wants.

There are ALWAYS other options.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Also this thread took a turn that I did not expect, I personally get pissed off when I know how much time and money went into my business, how many pay cheques went undeposited during COVID so the employees would get payed first. You want to steal 5K worth of tools so you can get $500 bucks is a piece of shit move no matter how you slice it. Yes I have insurance for everything so if damaged will get replaced and or fixed but the deductible still comes out of my own pocket and still affects my bottom line. Some businesses can absorb things like this, but I bought the business in 2020 and then things took a major turn rather quickly. I survived it, business was tough, money was really tight but we are making it out in a really good position. I am a capitalist by nature but get really frustrated when people say the business should just eat it they are making enough money (Not saying anyone said this) but have you put everything on the line put more money than you would care to admit, use you house as collateral so if it fails you loose everything give first rights to everyone under the sun to the point your signature means nothing? I have and I would do it over again as I like the fact I'm my own Boss and make my own decisions. Anyways I'm going to stop here as I could go on and on. Moral of the story I want beer my guitar AND he's a piece of shit


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Another little point of clarity.
> 
> I reject the notion that some people "need" to steal.
> 
> ...


I would bet that most thieves don't feel guilt or empathy like you and I do. They have no problem fully justifying their actions to themselves.

Karla Homolka's famous line "We had to go to Thanksgiving Dinner so we obviously couldn't leave her alive".


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jaime said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you had any actual adversity in your life?


I have. I could be a poster child on "why I need to steal from others" and in my youth I did. A couple of stints in provincial jails and a stint in the big house and I turned a corner in the direction of my life. At least in the 1970's we weren't able to use excuses and were made accountable for my actions. I had a pair of parents that shouldn't have been allowed to raise a hamster but I did learn to take accountability for my self.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought there would be some gems here and i wasnt wrong.

to be clear, theft sucks. No one’s arguing that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> I thought there would be some gems here and i wasnt wrong.
> 
> to be clear, theft sucks. No one’s arguing that.



And I'm sorry to give you a hard time on it. It may seem like I'm much angrier than I truly am.

But, no matter what kind of crime we discuss, there are always folks who will sympathize with the criminals.

I'm really a strong proponent (as I've said) of personal responsibility.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I served in the Marines, as did my Father and his Father . There was a lot of break ins in my old neighborhood, so I took care of it.
I made a paint boobie trap, as soon as the idiot tripped the wire, some florescent yellow pain pack exploded all over him and when the dispatcher asked for a description of the thwarted burglar, I told her, just look for a yellow man .

Oddly enough, it was a cold night, he got caught trying to buy coffee at a convenience store around the block


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I served in the Marines, as did my Father and his Father . There was a lot of break ins in my old neighborhood, so I took care of it.
> I made a paint boobie trap, as soon as the idiot tripped the wire, some florescent yellow pain pack exploded all over him and when the dispatcher asked for a description of the thwarted burglar, I told her, just look for a yellow man .
> 
> Oddly enough, it was a cold night, he got caught trying to buy coffee at a convenience store around the block


You’re f$&king Batman!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> You’re f$&king Batman!


More like 'splatter man'. lol


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't give me any credit, the potential burglar was an idiot .
That idiot was plain stupid.
I bet if recieved a phone call while ironing his pants, he'd answer the iron 🤔


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Don't give me any credit, the potential burglar was an idiot .
> That idiot was plain stupid.
> I bet if recieved a phone call while ironing his pants, he'd answer the iron 🤔



Hey, that's the punch line to my favourite Helen Keller joke.

How did Helen Keller burn her ear?

Answering the iron....


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> I have. I could be a poster child on "why I need to steal from others" and in my youth I did. A couple of stints in provincial jails and a stint in the big house and I turned a corner in the direction of my life. At least in the 1970's we weren't able to use excuses and were made accountable for my actions. I had a pair of parents that shouldn't have been allowed to raise a hamster but I did learn to take accountability for my self.


See? This is precisely what I was referring to, so thanks for sharing. You had shitty circumstances that led to some shitty decisions and you learned, turned things around and presumably are a better person all around. 

Now, imagine you had your hands chopped off or were killed instead as others earlier in this thread had suggested.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Car shortage at dealers causes increase in stolen cars by now…

Electric cars will cause copper shortage soon : Know what will happen ?

Yeah ! Coarse salt loaded slugs shots in butts used to make a great job…
…as well as coal tar and feathers !


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jaime said:


> Now, imagine you had your hands chopped off or were killed instead as others earlier in this thread had suggested.


I'm not part of that crowd. Thinking theft is something that should be punishable by death is stupid. There are probably countries in the world where maybe people that feel that way would be more comfortable. 
I'm a big believer in people being made accountable regardless of what their circumstances have been. Many of us have hard luck stories and as rough as I had it there are some who had it rougher. It should be no excuse to break the law in any way.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Make thieves watch/listen to Yoko on a 24 hr loop as punishment?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Make thieves watch/listen to Yoko on a 24 hr loop as punishment?


Where do you sign up for the hand cutting off thing...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mawmow said:


> Car shortage at dealers cause increase in stolen cars by now…


Other way around.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Thieves can't steal my cat, I cut it out myself.


So now you're car doesn't run properly. You showed them, lol.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> So now you're car doesn't run properly. You showed them, lol.


It runs more properly


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> It runs more properly


Believe it or not, the engine light doesn't appear because things are running great.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> It runs more properly


When the CAT went bad on one of my cars, I opened it up, trashed the innards, installed a straight pipe through and reinstalled it, in case a cop would look underneath. It ran better afterwards.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> Believe it or not, the engine light doesn't appear because things are running great.


Mine doesn't appear because I deleted the secondary O2 sensor, changed the ECU, swapped engines and most importantly, cut the bulb out of the console. Now who's laughing!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

My little brother is a drug addict and steals stuff, I'm pretty sure he just kept doing it more recently so he could go to jail and not be homeless in the winter.
I mean, if I was homeless and it was starting to be cold outside, and I knew if I stole enough things I could go to jail and be warm and fed, rather than freeze to death I would probably steal things too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Assholes are everywhere, in every form. Sorry you had to experience them.


And there's another one born every minute.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

People steal stuff and the excuse is that the system failed them so not really their fault.
Hold up a gas station and shoot the guy behind the counter not your fault because the system failed you.
Someone breaks into your home and if you defend yourself you’re the one that gets charged because you were supposed to just stand there while they take your stuff. Hell yeah, the system failed them.
I’m guessing that a lot of you boys haven’t met any real criminals, might change your mind a bit about the liberal bleeding heart thing if you did.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> And there's another one born every minute.


I'm certain that with the current population on the planet, a minute is a bit of a stretch between assholes being born.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> People steal stuff and the excuse is that the system failed them so not really their fault.
> Hold up a gas station and shoot the guy behind the counter not your fault because the system failed you.
> Someone breaks into your home and if you defend yourself you’re the one that gets charged because you were supposed to just stand there while they take your stuff. Hell yeah, the system failed them.
> I’m guessing that a lot of you boys haven’t met any real criminals, might change your mind a bit about the liberal bleeding heart thing if you did.


I'm all for defending my family and home even if it involves lethal response. I'm not in to executing non violent thieves. 
On another note our government is baked. We as Canadians think the US is barbaric because some states have a death penalty. Here in Canada they bully mentally ill and those with expensive health care issues in to assisted suicide. Pretty soon we may even extend that to minors. Yeah who's the evil barbaric ones?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

On the vigilante thing I grew up in low life violent culture and that guy breaking into the yard if they saw him at the beer store and knew who he was he’d have his knee caps shot off and I’m not referring to the kkk I’m just talking about the locals.

These days I don’t see the system is being set up so that some people fail I see it being set up so that some people pass who should’ve failed. I have numerous references to that particularly with respect to admission to the professions which I’ll leave aside for now. But when people write the exam three times and still fail it and then get passed because of who they are you kinda have to wonder.

As an aside but I think an interesting example of coming from a rough background. I worked with this guy for a while he was from England and his father had been murdered by the Irish Republican Army when he was about 16. So he became a police officer. While being a cop he went to university and got a BA. Then did a PhD in terrorist stuff. He became an expert and was invited to speak in various countries in Europe about terrorism. Then went to law school and became a lawyer in England. When I met him he was a lawyer here in Canada and we did a trial together. He received numerous awards for gallantry and so on while he was a cop. It is a privilege to have met him and he was an interesting man who had come from nothing and done a lot.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm all for defending my family and home even if it involves lethal response. I'm not in to executing non violent thieves.
> On another note our government is baked. We as Canadians think the US is barbaric because some states have a death penalty. Here in Canada they bully mentally ill and those with expensive health care issues in to assisted suicide. Pretty soon we may even extend that to minors. Yeah who's the evil barbaric ones?


I read something today were 75% of the population don’t even know that the government suicide program is happening.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Wardo said:


> I read something today were 75% of the population don’t even know that the government suicide program is happening.


✋ Hi, count me in that 75%. What am I missing? Is there a source or will google reveal all?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

polyslax said:


> ✋ Hi, count me in that 75%. What am I missing? Is there a source or will google reveal all?


Ok, working my way through some material now. I honestly had not heard about this.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm all for defending my family and home even if it involves lethal response. I'm not in to executing non violent thieves.
> On another note our government is baked. We as Canadians think the US is barbaric because some states have a death penalty. Here in Canada they bully mentally ill and those with expensive health care issues in to assisted suicide. Pretty soon we may even extend that to minors. Yeah who's the evil barbaric ones?


That is isolated cases, not all of government.

But then we also have citizens who think it's time to change our government "by the gun or the rope", which is equally barbaric and not why previous generations went to war.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

When I was 23 I lost my penis and my job in a forklift fighting accident. The government legally declared me a woman.

I was down on my luck. With no job, no penis, no support, it was only a matter of time before I turned to TGIF mudslides and other chocolate flavoured alcohols and became a lesbian.

It was nearing winter and I thought “to heck with it.. I’m going to break into IKEA and get arrested and go to jail for the winter”.

I was arrested and brought to a womens correctional facility. Right away I was selected by the leader of a Hispanic womens gang to be her mate.

She was a Santeria witch. She made a voodoo potion that made my penis grow back twice the size. It wasn’t long before the word got out that there was a lesbian with a large penis living among the women of the jail.

I spent over a decade in that jail. As soon as I was about to be released, I would cold cock the fattest woman I could find in order to extend my stay.

Safe to say.. I’ve been through a lot.. I am a victim of the system. And even in my lowest moment.. I didn’t steal anything.

I am now a librarian and I write children’s books in my spare time. I ended up becoming the leader of the Jane and Wilson female bloods. I have several wives, I am a champion for lesbian rights and an accomplished female boxer. My record is 147 wins, zero losses. I play in a Carlos Santana cover band on Sunday’s and I put dessert flavoured liquor and fork lift fighting far behind me.

PEOPLE just need love and we can accomplish anything.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

polyslax said:


> ✋ Hi, count me in that 75%. What am I missing? Is there a source or will google reveal all?


It's even got to the point where it's in the main stream media and has generated some traction in the international media too. It should be available in some situations but there's been cases where the ethics officers in hospitals come round and say it's costing $X to keep you alive have you ever considered ending it. Also, numerous separate instances of veterans with PTSD being offered the easy way out so not one guy doing it but kind of an unwritten policy. Lotsa people came back from WWII and one with PTSD and many of them became valuable people after their service and no one ever said we can end it please sign here. I posted something about this before but I think it was deleted because some slobbering bridge pin guitar nerd complained that it was heartless, hopeless and messin with his precious dreams. But you have to be on the side of right so if it's a problem then delete this post and ban my account; if that's the case then I'd rather be oughta here .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> That is isolated cases, not all of government.
> 
> But then we also have citizens who think it's time to change our government "by the gun or the rope", which is equally barbaric and not why previous generations went to war.


Those people be crazy. I have all kinds of terrible ideas about how our society should be run but luckily for society its democratic so there is less than a snowballs chance in hell of any of them coming to fruition 

I figure even as bad as some things might be, the world is better off without folks like me pulling the strings.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

wait a minute , if I'm here , then who is running hell ?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> People understand that the reason people generally need to steal is that the current system has failed them, yeah? Yeesh.


lmao shut the hell up with that neo-liberal "criticism"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> wait a minute , if I'm here , then who is running hell ?


I took it on for a one year contract and I just let them do whatever they want so it’s complete fuckin chaos. Long as the checks keep coming in that’s all I care about.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have this ongoing fantasy dreamworld wherein I am king, closer to a god really, for a day or 2 with absolute power, but then I get to fade away. I settle all kinds of societal issues, on a Canada scale, once and for all, and to the displeasure of many, but ranging from cheering approval to grudging acceptance as being for the best from the vast majority.

Who doesn’t?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

polyslax said:


> ✋ Hi, count me in that 75%. What am I missing? Is there a source or will google reveal all?


Search “canada takes a dark turn in rush to expand assisted death” Recent Toronto Sun article. I’d post the link but that would get the thread deleted. Actually, mentioning the Toronto Sun might be enough to get the thread deleted…lol


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Where do you sign up for the hand cutting off thing...


Back in Saudi Arabia, they had a Cricket Match on TV , during intermission / half time, they had a live beheading of a man .
My eyes bulged out in disbelief .... I guess that Life is cheap .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> “canada takes a dark turn in rush to expand assisted death”


Also, this one.








Canadian veteran says government caseworker offered her euthanasia


Retired Army Corporal Christine Gauthier, a former Paralympian, testified in Parliament on Thursday that a Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) caseworker made the euthanasia offer.




www.dailymail.co.uk




_After years of frustrating delays in getting the home lift, Gauthier says the caseworker told her: 'Madam, if you are really so desperate, we can give you medical assistance in dying now.' 

Gauthier said that she has been seeking VAC assistance in getting a chairlift for her home since 2017.

'It has isolated me greatly, because I have to crawl down my butt with the wheelchair in front of me to be able to access my house,' she told Global News. 

She said she was shocked by the offer of suicide from the caseworker, which came in a conversation in 2019._


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I took it on for a one year contract and I just let them do whatever they want so it’s complete fuckin chaos. Long as the checks keep coming in that’s all I care about.


great to see it is good hands ... 
I was worried for a moment that some liberal thinking do gooder would take over and release all the rapists , murderers and politicians back into society.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a solid option:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> Here's a solid option:


This is amazing!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> People understand that the reason people generally need to steal is that the current system has failed them, yeah? Yeesh.


That's a fantastic way to look at things. I have a lot of compassion for thieves and all sorts of self-centered folks. BUT, just like I love my son, I'll whack the shit out of him, if he needs a learnin'.

Thankfully, he's never needed a learnin', because I have a terrifying way of 'using my words'.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't it ironic that we live in a time when an entry-level job (and sometimes even higher than entry-level) doesn't pay a living wage, landlords view your need to have a roof over your head as their ticket to tremendous wealth, we provide untold opportunities on Instagram, HGTV, and Tik-Tok (and forums) for people to show off how much better _their_ life is than _your_ stupid sh***y life, and then we wonder why there's theft? I harken back to "The Honeymooners" and "I Love Lucy" as exemplars of a _reasonable_ standard of living. Both took place in sparse apartments, and we thought nothing of it. While not likely considered extravagant by Kardashian or "Real Housewives" standards, the homes considered "modest" on Modern Family are mansion-like, in comparison to what we thought was a reasonable standard of living, 60 years ago.

Of course, there has *always* been theft, but there is an increasing gap between what what people think they want and deserve, and what they view others as having (and maybe NOT deserving). Increasing the number of ways to wave that discrepancy in their faces is unlikely to improve matters. And though this is not any sort of argument to eliminate insurance, we seem to have the impression that any and every loss, no matter what the source, will be "covered" in some way, making theft a sort of victimless crime. I'm reminded of the Seinfeld episode where Kramer convinces Jerry that "They'll just write it off".


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> But then we also have citizens who think it's time to change our government "by the gun or the rope", which is equally barbaric and not why previous generations went to war.


That's literally why they went to war.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

"let them eat cake" ring any bells ?
ended with nice shaves for many of the elite ....


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> People steal stuff and the excuse is that the system failed them so not really their fault.
> Hold up a gas station and shoot the guy behind the counter not your fault because the system failed you.
> Someone breaks into your home and if you defend yourself you’re the one that gets charged because you were supposed to just stand there while they take your stuff. Hell yeah, the system failed them.
> I’m guessing that a lot of you boys haven’t met any real criminals, might change your mind a bit about the liberal bleeding heart thing if you did.


Hmmm that’s an interesting take and assumption.

My opinion is that most of the crime is a choice crowd in this thread are just really over simplifying the effect that childhood and adolescent trauma has on the brain during development.

Me and my two best friends growing up all came from homes where extreme violence and abuse were present. My one friend was sexually abused by a family member for years. My other friend watched his father murder his mother and was sexually abused by a relative after he was removed from the home when his mother was murdered.

All three of us were in the Bluewater Youth facility outside of Goderich and were there during the riot and the facility was shut down. We were transferred to three different facilities.

I was lucky enough to meet a youth worker who took an interest and intervened in my life and I ended up in an intensive group therapy/treatment program for 9 months that started me down a path of healing. I still made a lot of shitty decisions after but I also was lucky enough to meet and fall in love with a woman from a well adjusted family who showed me what love and self worth and family were all about. It was and is a long road and took many years to get to a place where making the right decisions is even possible.

My two friends, well one is currently serving time and his been in more time than he has been out at this point, my other is in for murdering a man over a drug debt. Their experiences were very different from mine and they never did get that intervention and treatment at an age early enough to start a journey of rehabilitation. The system most definitely failed them. Yes these are all their choices and they most definitely deserve punishment but their ability to make choices was severely compromised the moment they were abused during their development.

I Did another group therapy program here at the u of a as an adult. It was intensive 16 weeks. Again, just like my other trip to a group therapy rehab the one common factor was every single person in the programs had a history of extreme abuse, physical or sexual, in their childhood that had affected their decision making abilities to varying degrees and all had zero sense of self worth.Borderline personality disorders, anti social behaviours, PTSD, depression all results of those traumas.
When you hate yourself and don’t know why it can be very difficult to learn how to love anyone or anything.

so ya, my rant over. I feel compassion for all criminals, they make bad choices and consequences are needed but in most cases someone at sometime failed them, including the system. But I’d rather be a liberal bleeding heart then a heartless wannabe cowboy lawyer driving a pickup truck around Toronto lol.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Hmmm that’s an interesting take and assumption.
> 
> My opinion is that most of the crime is a choice crowd in this thread are just really over simplifying the effect that childhood and adolescent trauma has on the brain during development.
> 
> ...


This would be a brilliant, well thought out post of you didn't feel the need to completely undermine everything you said by wrapping it up with a petty insult.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> This would be a brilliant, well thought out post of you didn't feel the need to completely undermine everything you said by wrapping it up with a petty insult.


It’s my style. I take responsibility for that choice haha


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Something that makes humans so appallingly successful is our range of individual behaviour. From thieves to philanthropists (including poor ones), from people who can't lie to people who do nothing else, from murderers to vegans. And so-on. If we all shared the same moral and behavioural traits we would be vulnerable to other creatures (humans included) that could detect and exploit that behaviour. Social honesty is a continuum and an inevitable part of human society. Liars and thieves are an annoyance, or worse, to us individually, but every once in awhile our society needs spies to defend ourselves from the biggest thieves of all -- rulers.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The big thieves hang the little ones. _Czech Proverb_

The law, in its majestic equality, forbids the rich as well as the poor to sleep under bridges, to beg in the streets, and to steal bread. _Anatole France_

Nothing is easier than to denounce the evildoer; nothing is more difficult than to understand him. _Fyodor Dostoevsky_


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> That is isolated cases, not all of government.


Its just getting started. Really in its infancy. As soon as its been widely normalize we'll be able to get it at the Convenience store


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I live in eastern Ontario and am of pure "settler" stock. My ancestors stole this land and I continue to live on that stolen land and don't plan on giving it back unless, somehow, I'm forced to. Therefore, I have no great moral superiority over some jerk who steals my bike to get drugs or food.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

EchoWD40 said:


> lmao shut the hell up with that neo-liberal nonsense


I think you need to look up the meaning of "neo-liberal."


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Jaime said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you had any actual adversity in your life?


Are you kidding me I can only assume you have never read any of my previous posts and know nothing about me.
So to be fair yes I have had many adversities in my life and have taken responsibility for all of my mistakes in life and never once tried to use excuses for my actions. Some were pretty bad and could have cost me my life but never once did I do what so many criminals do these days and that's have excuses for their behavior.
Was I ever perfect no way but I did make mistakes in my life and fixed those mistakes and went on to becoming a better person for it. 
So I do hope that you have a chance to look up some of my previous posts and understand where I am coming from, I do not look down on someone who steals to eat I have been hungry myself. I do not look down on someone trying to provide for their kids under extreme poverty instead I hope I am there to help them buy cloths for their kids.
I do get it that times are tough for folks and I am sympathetic to their blight. But when some steals because they can and they care not for the folks they are taking from well thats another story and when you hear the bull come out of their mouths I HAVE NO you know what.
Jamie I am 69 year old who survived polio and have had parents from hell and yet I have made something of myself and offer no excuses for my past other then to say it was on me and now am dying slowly and surely of a inter lung disease ( actually 2 of them ) and I do care about my fellow human. But there are those out there that are just scum who look to take from others who have worked hard for what they have and those are the ones that don't deserve to be robbed. period


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> I think you need to look up the meaning of "neo-liberal."


I mean, his context is essentially complaining about "a system" where one group accumulates capital where others groups do not. You should read Susan Braedley's book on the topic. But sure, you do you.
edit. maybe my wording on the initial post was unclear, I'll fix it


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay Player said:


> That's literally why they went to war.


I would argue that the violent overthrow of a democratically elected government is the opposite of why they went.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> I would argue that the violent overthrow of a democratically elected government is the opposite of why they went.


and you wouldn't be making a very nuanced argument. You'd also be using a very narrow measurement of what "previous generations" are.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> and you wouldn't be making a very nuanced argument. You'd also be using a very narrow measurement of what "previous generations" are.


My grandfather went in 1917 at the age of 39, leaving his pregnant wife and four children at home. One of his strongest reasons, I'm told, was the humiliation of repeatedly being handed the white feather of cowardice by local women. He became deeply ill from hypothermia (marched hard and sleeping outdoors in sweaty clothing) and was never the same when he came back -- had to give up his trade and find work as a hired man. Dirt poor the rest of his life. For "King and Empire." Got a nice certificate, though.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay Player said:


> and you wouldn't be making a very nuanced argument. You'd also be using a very narrow measurement of what "previous generations" are.





Doug Gifford said:


> My grandfather went in 1917 at the age of 39, leaving his pregnant wife and four children at home. One of his strongest reasons, I'm told, was the humiliation of repeatedly being handed the white feather of cowardice by local women. He became deeply ill from hypothermia (marched hard and sleeping outdoors in sweaty clothing) and was never the same when he came back -- had to give up his trade and find work as a hired man. Dirt poor the rest of his life. For "King and Empire." Got a nice certificate, though.
> 
> View attachment 455332


My grandfather flew for England in WW1, and was shot down twice. WW2 came, and he tried to re-up, but the Brits wouldn't have him because he was 47. So he enlisted as a 47-year-old private in the Canadian army, where he ended up training pilots.

He didn't do this so people could try to overthrow the Canadian government by force. 

EDIT: Apologies for getting cantankerous. It is not wise to post after Christmas shopping...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> My grandfather flew for England in WW1, and was shot down twice. WW2 came, and he tried to re-up, but the Brits wouldn't have him because he was 47. So he enlisted as a 47-year-old private in the Canadian army, where he ended up training pilots.
> 
> He didn't do this so people could try to overthrow the Canadian government by force.


You might not realize it, but what you're describing is someone overthrowing a government by force. Whether you feel it justified, is a different discussion, but it's most definitely what they were doing.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay Player said:


> You might not realize it, but what you're describing is someone overthrowing a government by force. Whether you feel it justified, is a different discussion, but it's most definitely what they were doing.


Not overthrowing an elected government in the same country, such as those who are arguing about tyranny these days. And in WW1, they were fighting a German monarch -- not an elected official -- who was making moves on allied nations.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> You might not realize it, but what you're describing is someone overthrowing a government by force. Whether you feel it justified, is a different discussion, but it's most definitely what they were doing.


Not a democratic one, whether one means WWI or II. Which was stated.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> Not overthrowing an elected government in the same country, such as those who are arguing about tyranny these days. And in WW1, they were fighting a German monarch -- not an elected official -- who was making moves on allied nations.


1) They weren't just fighting Germany. 2) They were also fighting on behalf of an unelected monarch.

The people who complain about tyranny is a bit of a different subject. I don't agree, but most people who feel that way rarely have no merit to their point of view.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

keto said:


> Not a democratic one, whether one means WWI or II. Which was stated.


You might want to do some reading if you think the Allies weren't fighting against elected governments in Europe.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The world should've followed Neville Chamberlain. He knew what he was talking about, eh?!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> You might want to do some reading if you think the Allies weren't fighting against elected governments in Europe.


Glad you consider fascist controlled elections democratic. I‘m very well read on the era, thanks.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

keto said:


> Glad you consider fascist controlled elections democratic. I‘m very well read on the era, thanks.


It sounds like you've done very selective reading.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The world should've followed Neville Chamberlain. He knew what he was talking about, eh?!


I wonder if Chamberlain did that to buy time so that they could arm up.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yet again here today....Personal Christmas items from extended family. Gone.

It's not their fault right?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Read something today about this woman who was in my sister‘s year at high school.
She had become a real estate agent after high school and was successful then she started taking money from people on a Ponzi scheme.
In 2007 she got five years but only served one and was back out.
She seem to be doing well financially after release from prison.
So today I read this thing where she was busted again last year for the same thing.
I guess the system failed her…lol


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Can we see the picture zoomed in ?
I want to see the cargo in the back....if it's groceries...and theirs jam......."ooooooohhhhhh that's a paddlin !!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> I dont value life more than values. I accept it as odd, I'll even accept it as harsh, but there is no circumstance in which robbing another man to fulfill your own needs sits well with me. Contrary to popular belief I do not hold the simple act of living as sacred. If that life causes harm, it has no right to exist. Lucky for most all of us, my values have very little sway in the day to day society in which we participate but that does not prevent me from having them. Think what you will, I have no problem with honesty or being judged by my peers. Neither will sway my beliefs.


Just a heads up Mark, i hope this never comes back to be used against you.
'Cause you know.......WTF is the future.....and this written publicly could be caught in a search and used against you should events ever unfold your way in this direction.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Fatal slashings and stabbings in NYC are up 37%


The NYPD has logged 96 blade-involved killings so far in 2022, compared with 70 for the same period in 2021, according to department stats obtained by The Post.




nypost.com




_Stabbings and slashings overall are up 10% in 2022, with 4,344 compared to 3,954 last year, the stats show.

“Not everybody can buy a gun, so what’s the next best thing everyone has access to? A knife,” observed Michael Alcazar, a retired NYPD detective who is now an adjunct professor at John Jay College of Criminal Justice.

“There isn’t real consequences if you get arrested with a knife; it’s probably just a misdemeanor and you’re going to be given a smack on the wrist,” he added.

“You have the knife on your person, you encounter a confrontation and there’s no cooling off period,” Alcazar said. “How many times do you walk through the turnstile and there’s an EDP standing there staring directly at you, like he’s in a trance. You don’t know if that guy has a knife or a weapon.”

Alcazar added that under bail reform, where DAs in New York are not prosecuting low-level weapon cases, there’s a “comfortability” factor for criminals. “Everyone’s packing because everyone feels they have to protect themselves with the surge in crime in New York City. Bad guys have to protect themselves from other bad guys.”_


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lots of random shootings and slashings in Toronto; people standing waiting for the subway train and some bastard slice them up or puts a bullet into them. Another one tonight some guy went through a condo and shot six people. But it’s all good, he had a rough life growing up.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

amp boy said:


> Just a heads up Mark, i hope this never comes back to be used against you.
> 'Cause you know.......WTF is the future.....and this written publicly could be caught in a search and used against you should events ever unfold your way in this direction.


I swear to God, if I saw some poor old homeless man or a scared tiny woman or some Oliver Twist taking an Amazon package off of my porch, I would give them a big bag of food and some cash.

But if I saw some fat ass pull up in a Jeep and try to steal even a light bulb from my porch light, I will fire a compound bow at their Achilles’ tendon. To give them a fare chance, I won’t wear my glasses or movie grade Hawkeye costume.

But most importantly, I won’t use my real photo and drivers license name as my display picture on an online forum and tell a bunch of strangers who would absolutely go out of their way to screen shot this and subpoena this comment into a provincial case lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> This would be a brilliant, well thought out post of you didn't feel the need to completely undermine everything you said by wrapping it up with a petty insult.


I also think what TdotRob shared was meaningful and really heartfelt and provided a really good background and reason for his beliefs.

I agree the the insult towards Wardo was baseless. Back in 68, me and Wardo shot a man in Reno. Just to watch him die. He isn’t a wanna be. 
He's a poet, he's a picker, He's a prophet, he's a pusher, He's a pilgrim and a preacher, and a problem when he's stoned.. He's a walkin' contradiction, partly truth and partly fiction, Takin' ev'ry wrong direction on his lonely way back home.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

amp boy said:


> Can we see the picture zoomed in ?
> I want to see the cargo in the back....if it's groceries...and theirs jam......."ooooooohhhhhh that's a paddlin !!!!!!!!!!"


I realize this was most likely sarcasm but I must oblige and zoom in on the back of the Jeep, unfortunately does not look like groceries












Always12AM said:


> I swear to God, if I saw some poor old homeless man or a scared tiny woman or some Oliver Twist taking an Amazon package off of my porch, I would give them a big bag of food and some cash.


For me I'm not a heartless bastard there are times that call for compassion, I have definitely bought meals for homeless asking for change & 100% could do more in that respect though. However as I've been learning a lot lately there are no absolutes in life, my title was generic but that was frustration of previous tool Thefts, Vans damaged, Cat's cut from vehicles and general property destruction. I was a bit of a shit as a teenager but always drew the line at damaging property, I read stories like Tdotrobs and it definitely ads another perspective to things in my mind and makes you think.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Holy fuck.......I just read back through the thread and it's gone WORLD WAR 2 ( EH DUCE !!!!!!! )

Jesus Fat Santa Christ ( coming soon !! )
What are GC meet ups going to be like in the future ?

or the past ?






I am applauding my reference as it hit on......"two fronts" 😂


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> I swear to God, if I saw some poor old homeless man or a scared tiny woman or some Oliver Twist taking an Amazon package off of my porch, I would give them a big bag of food and some cash.
> 
> But if I saw some fat ass pull up in a Jeep and try to steal even a light bulb from my porch light, I will fire a compound bow at their Achilles’ tendon. To give them a fare chance, I won’t wear my glasses or movie grade Hawkeye costume.
> 
> But most importantly, I won’t use my real photo and drivers license name as my display picture on an online forum and tell a bunch of strangers who would absolutely go out of their way to screen shot this and subpoena this comment into a provincial case lol.


A friend of mine was short on rent, he has three kids and a financially wreck less wife, she took the rent money to help her mom on her truck payments with out telling him . And his Mother in Law is a Jerry Springer trailor trash quest type of person .

So I covered him .... I got all the Xmas shopping done since last September, got things secured ..... I hope my wife doesn't find out 🤫🐔


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

AJ6stringsting said:


> A friend of mine was short on rent, he has three kids and a financially wreck less wife, she took the rent money to help her mom on her truck payments with out telling him . And his Mother in Law is a Jerry Springer trailor trash quest type of person .
> 
> So I covered him .... I got all the Xmas shopping done since last September, got things secured ..... I hope my wife doesn't find out 🤫🐔


Sometimes we find ourselves in a position to lend a hand to another and I’ve found that it really fills up the heart!

Good on you man!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Sometimes we find ourselves in a position to lend a hand to another and I’ve found that it really fills up the heart!
> 
> Good on you man!



Thanks .... but what are friends for .
Some friends are chosen Family .


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Thanks .... but what are friends for .
> Some friends are chosen Family .


I come from a town of a population of about 1100 people. My best friend has always been my imagination lol.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Well, that does NOT excuse theft, at least, not in my world.
> 
> Just a minor point of clarity, but I'm not the system. If you steal from me, you're not stealing from the "system".


Uh oh, is this where I discover where I stand on this issue?

Stealing is wrong, and should _feel _wrong, like naturally. You don't take what isn't yours and try and get away with it. 

But wanting to shoot a thief with a gun, would probably feel even more wrong, even though it might be the right thing? Yet that's what I'm reading. 

God damn where are people living here? 

I'd prefer not to get burgled but would also like to avoid ever feeling the need to own a firearm to "protect" myself, aka potentially kill someone who is trying to fuck me in some way. 

Never touched one, hopefully never will, and hope the area I live in has as few guns as possible, but for all I know the suburb next to mine is filled with rifles and ammo. I hope not.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> ... would also like to avoid ever feeling the need to own a firearm to "protect" myself, aka potentially kill someone who is trying to fuck me in some way.


Sometimes it comes your way whether you want it to or not and then you have to do something. "Do or Die" is the name of an old training manual. There's a saying "better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6." ..lol

When I was driving for a living guys were getting beat up a lot and you had to carry something; so you went to work with a weapon. It's not enough that they are going to rob you they want to mess you up as well and in some cases make sure you won't be a witness.

When I was in high school I worked evenings at a place that built racing motors. We were there late at night and the owner showed me where the gun was and which oil cans were filled with battery acid. It was a good job though and I learned a lot about motors and could use an arc welder when I left there.

I did some criminal appeals years ago because the situation was so bad that you had to do something like some guy gets 18 months for allegedly stealing six or seven dollars and no one can prove that he actually did it. Legal aid won't pay for that so we did it for nothing. Had a few others like that too. Then had a few death threats come my way back around 2005 or so and decided not to do that stuff anymore.

Have to say though, Toronto is coming along real good on the crime scene .. lol


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I guess I always just remember that line in a Dead Milkmen song "If we all have guns we won't have crooks"

It must be the opposite. More guns, more crime. 

I personally hope to never feel like I'd want that. And I'd hope I wouldn't be allowed to purchase one legally in Canada because I have mental health issues. 

But it sounds like in the USA you can just go to a gun show and they'll be like "you want some hollow points with that?"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a discussion thread in a guitar forum.

No, I wouldn't kill someone who was stealing my stuff, but I'd likely injure them in some minor way and would take great pleasure in publicly shaming them if I could.

We don't have guns in the house and I hope it never gets bad enough here that I feel I need one. If it did, I would. I have no particular aversion to guns, but when you feel you need one to protect your home from your neighbors....maybe it's time for a little root cause analysis and effective countermeasures.

You don't have to look far to see the kind of carnage that follows when fear is mixed with an obsession with guns.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> But it sounds like in the USA ...


Six people shot in a toronto condo yesterday and a group of eight 16 years old kids stabbed an elderly man to death in toronto this evening; random, they didn't know him just picked him out for a good time and knew he'd be too weak to defend himself.

But not to worry, the kids won't be incarcerated long enough to miss their high school graduation which is all that matters and OHIP won't have to pay anything for the old guy in the future so it's all good in sanctuary city.

Lookin real good here ... Neil Young could write a song about it ..


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> eight 16 years old kids stabbed an elderly man to death in toronto


teenage girls
three 13, three 14, two 16 yr old's


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

female kids ... and some were already "known" to police.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got to get my sister out of Toronto.


----------

